# croc head found on beach



## princessparrot (Jan 14, 2013)

Did Great White kill monster croc? - The West Australian


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 14, 2013)

Have to be one huge GW to consider taking on a 3.5-4m croc...


----------



## junglelover01 (Jan 14, 2013)

There's massive great whites off that coast bigger than 3.5- 4m.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 14, 2013)

> The decapitated head of a crocodile washed up on a South African beach has sparked fears a huge great white shark is on the loose.



It's on the loose?? Where? On the beach..or in the ocean where it lives?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stuart (Jan 14, 2013)

Guess it knew where it was........ "Headed" 8)


----------



## Joshpython (Jan 14, 2013)

Mental note: don't go swimming near that .......head land......


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 15, 2013)

junglelover01 said:


> There's massive great whites off that coast bigger than 3.5- 4m.



I'm well aware of GW up at the 6m+ mark in that area, was just stating the obvious really...


----------



## Splitmore (Jan 15, 2013)

If a crocodile was attacked in the ocean there is no way it's head would wash ashore like that, it would sink like a stone. Funny how everyone (especially the media) jumps to the most extreme conclusion. I'm no shark expert but I would think it near impossible for a shark to so neatly sever the head like that.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 15, 2013)

There are too many possibilities to say what happened.... maybe the croc died of natural causes and was feasted on? but people just want to believe their was some epic battle...


----------



## disintegratus (Jan 15, 2013)

JasonL said:


> There are too many possibilities to say what happened.... maybe the croc died of natural causes and was feasted on? but people just want to believe their was some epic battle...



I kind of want it to be an epic battle. They could make a movie out of it: "Croczilla vs the Great White Devil", it'd make a killing at the box office :lol:


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats a pretty big croc head, the shark would of had to be bigger


----------



## sharky (Jan 15, 2013)

I like sharks  I am hoping that it wasn't the Great White (Carcharodon Charcharias) But instead it was the return of it's collossal cousin, the Carcharodon Megalodon!!!!!!! (My spelling is a bit bad on shark names these days.....forgive and correct :lol

- - - Updated - - -

....Not that that will happen as te Megalodon is now supposedly 'extict'. Well hey, the ocean is plent deep and plenty big! They could still be living among us where humans have not gone


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 15, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I like sharks  I am hoping that it wasn't the Great White (Carcharodon Charcharias) But instead it was the return of it's collossal cousin, the Carcharodon Megalodon!!!!!!! (My spelling is a bit bad on shark names these days.....forgive and correct :lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ....Not that that will happen as te Megalodon is now supposedly 'extict'. Well hey, the ocean is plent deep and plenty big! They could still be living among us where humans have not gone




Hey, if they can find the _Celocampth _alive and well, who knows!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh I think we would know if Megalodon was alive lol.... they wouldn't be sulking in the depths hiding from people...


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 15, 2013)

JasonL said:


> Oh I think we would know if Megalodon was alive lol.... they wouldn't be sulking in the depths hiding from people...



maybe they are just shy and don't like visitors


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 15, 2013)

I once saw a huge eruption of white water about a km offshore at West Alligator Head (sorry about the pun) in northern Kakadu. It went on for about 3 minutes. I couldnt see details clearly but I saw a fluked tail at one stage and a non fluked one a bit later. I reckon it was a croc and a hammerhead or tiger shark, they both reach 6 meters here.

I agree about the head sinking like a stone but I have seen some very heavy objects rolled onto the beach by strong rips and surf and other surprises exposed by a receding tide.


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 15, 2013)

If giant squid and wale carcasses can wash ashore a crocodile head ain't no thang!


----------



## sharky (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably was. Hammerheads and tigers have a reputation of eating and attacking anything that comes near them. 2 of the most aggressive species of sharks in our waters.
Anyone want a list of what has been found in a tiger's stomach?

- - - Updated - - -



Burnerism said:


> If giant squid and wale carcasses can wash ashore a crocodile head ain't no thang!



That's because their swim bladders swell up giving them more air inside their bodies giving their bodies extra flotation. That's why you always find your fish floating when they die! :lol: I don't think croc heads have swim bladders? LOL We need to test of croc skulls float or not!


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 15, 2013)

Annnnnyway Steve even tho it sounds like you didn't see much it still would of been an awesome thing to see! From alot of your posts it seems like you've witnessed and experienced alot of incredible things, thanks for sharing them with us all.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 15, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> Annnnnyway Steve even tho it sounds like you didn't see much it still would of been an awesome thing to see! From alot of your posts it seems like you've witnessed and experienced alot of incredible things, thanks for sharing them with us all.



My pleasure. And the philosophy is....dont ask dont get. Gotta be there in the first place and life is short so get amongst it!


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm a bit sceptical. Those wounds all look very "straight" to me like they were inflicted by a big knife.
On the other hand I'm no specialist in the art of sharks tearing their prey to bits.


----------



## junglelover01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Splitmore said:


> If a crocodile was attacked in the ocean there is no way it's head would wash ashore like that, it would sink like a stone. Funny how everyone (especially the media) jumps to the most extreme conclusion. I'm no shark expert but I would think it near impossible for a shark to so neatly sever the head like that.



I thought the same on closer inspection...a possibly more accurate guess could be hungry/scared africans or poachers or hunters.


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 18, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> maybe they are just shy and don't like visitors


some people think they may live in the bermuda triangle and thats where all those things went

anyway, i think it might have been poachers these days


----------

